# Looking for 20ga or 16 ga hulls



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I am looking for 20 gauge 2 3/4 or 3" hulls as well as 16 gauge hulls. Prefer once shot or new. Primarily looking for Federal, Remington or Winchester. If you have some you would be interested in selling let me know.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I think I have a couple hundred empty hulls of 20ga that I tried giving away on ksl a year or two ago and I couldn't get anyone to come get them. I'll dig'em up and if I find them, they are all yours.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Gee LeDouche said:


> I think I have a couple hundred empty hulls of 20ga that I tried giving away on ksl a year or two ago and I couldn't get anyone to come get them. I'll dig'em up and if I find them, they are all yours.


Thanks I appreciate that. I'm sure my grandson will appreciate it even more since I will be reloading them for him.


----------

